# Pretzel Sledding . . .



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I need to make an oversized special sled for a mega-cut project on the table saw.

fixed me up some super precise maple runners.
grabbed a pc of 1/2" ply left over from last week - plunked it on the saw table - the blasted thing is cupped, warped, twisted, gone all hard-pretzel....obviously not suitable for any kind of accuracy.

what is the extended experience for sled bottoms?
they get made, they get stored. weather/humidity/seasons change.
I should like stable.

most of my jigs / tables / fixtures I finish with polyurethane to cut down on the weather changes.

how about storage? stuck leaning up against a wall, it would be nice not to find them arc-shaped....

scanning search results I see MDF mentioned, I see some manymany plies plywood - used to have access to maple die boards (for carton die cutting) which was extremely stable, and expensive, but no clue where I could even find that. 
marine ply? 
breadboard the edges?

it's not that cost is no object, but cost is cheap when you don't have to make it again next month.....


----------

